# The red RRT's



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I put a set of RRT's on the single slot Shrike that Bill Hayes made for me. This is the first time I have shot the red tubes in this setup. First impressions are excellant. I am going to make a video later to see if this around the fork setup eliminates the tube stacking you get with steel rod slingshots. I read recently where Charles had some bad luck with the RRT's I will have to say that has not been my experiance. For tubes they shoot great and they last a long, long time. My friend Don has a slingshot with the red RRT's that he keeps in his garage so if a pigeon is foolish enough to land in his yard he smakes them with paint balls. That set of tubes has been out there for over a year and a half summer and winter and they are still shooting strong. One thing I really like about the red tubes is when you shoot that long red line really helps to line up with your target.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am always glad to hear that others are having good luck with those tubes. It suggests that I just got a bad set, allthough several others reported similar problems. Perhaps they had a bad run at some point. Anyway, it encourages me to try them again.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have had nothing but good luck with these tubes. I haven't used them in a couple of years, though, so maybe it _was _a bad run.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> I am always glad to hear that others are having good luck with those tubes. It suggests that I just got a bad set, allthough several others reported similar problems. Perhaps they had a bad run at some point. Anyway, it encourages me to try them again.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I go to trumarks site when I want some RRT's If you got yours locally they may have been on the shelf a long time. Here is where I get mine.
http://www.slingshots.com/html/sling-shot-bands-rrt.html


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I am always glad to hear that others are having good luck with those tubes. It suggests that I just got a bad set, allthough several others reported similar problems. Perhaps they had a bad run at some point. Anyway, it encourages me to try them again.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I go to trumarks site when I want some RRT's If you got yours locally they may have been on the shelf a long time. Here is where I get mine.
http://www.slingshot...-bands-rrt.html
[/quote]

Thanks for the link. Of course I prefer dealing with local outfits ... shop close to home so others will have jobs, etc. And then there is always the cost and hassle of international shipping, etc. since I am not in the US.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

RRT's rule! .. I recommend them all the time. They spit ammo very fast.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I happened to be in the sporting goods section of a local Canadian Tire store, so thought I would give those RRT tubes another try. Instead, I found Marksman tapered bands ... also red. They come with a magnetic pouch. I will be using a stitch ripper to get rid of the magnet and covering leather disc. Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with those tubes, compared to the Trumark tubes.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the way the red looks against the black... bet that thinner line does help with aiming as well.. gotta give them a try in that setup!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> I happened to be in the sporting goods section of a local Canadian Tire store, so thought I would give those RRT tubes another try. Instead, I found Marksman tapered bands ... also red. They come with a magnetic pouch. I will be using a stitch ripper to get rid of the magnet and covering leather disc. Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with those tubes, compared to the Trumark tubes.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I have used them. I think they are the same tubes. I didn't like them because in the small package they had a permenant bend in the tube. They worked all right just didn't like the look.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the black tactical look of that sling. I have never used those bands. I may have to check them out to.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I like the way the red looks against the black... bet that thinner line does help with aiming as well.. gotta give them a try in that setup!


The thin red line does help in aiming. I took a video this afternoon and slowed it down and the red tubes do not stack shooting around the fork like they do when you use them on bend rods. They don't fly as clean as the latex on the return but not bad at all. As the tubes come back thru the forks on the return they lift just a little. I need to compare with the crony the differentt setups and see if there is a differance in speed.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Beanflip said:


> I like the black tactical look of that sling. I have never used those bands. I may have to check them out to.


This is one nice slingshot.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Was it a swap SSS?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

RRT 4 LYFE !


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I really like those tubes. BTW, why do you run them on the outside of the forks and not the inside?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I like the bands or tubes over the top for me it makes a good sight pictuure. In the video I just did they fly clean with no stacking. but you bring up a good point I think I will try them on the inside and see how they work.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

And...They are red!!

RR


----------

